# Living ENWorld for Star Wars?



## Daiymo (Sep 8, 2003)

So Ive been watching with interest the Living ENWorld thing going on. The idea of online linked world rpg play has always intrigued me. So my question is what about Wizards other rpg, Star Wars?

Could a online campaign like the Living Force work on ENWorld? Would there be interest?

Any thoughts?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 8, 2003)

It would be harder, since in LEW, you can make alot of stuff up. Star Wars leaves ya kinda stuck in that respect. However, I would probaly play in it.
Also, theres the whole "3 diffrent time periods" going on.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 8, 2003)

WhatKu said:
			
		

> It would be harder, since in LEW, you can make alot of stuff up. Star Wars leaves ya kinda stuck in that respect. However, I would probaly play in it.
> Also, theres the whole "3 diffrent time periods" going on.




True. My thought would be to set the thing in its own sector of space, composed of dozens of systems to allow plenty of worldbuilding. As for period I would probably go with the Rebellion, although it would probably be an "alternate" Rebellion. Or it could be immediately after the Battle of Endor, but with all the canon EU stuff thrown out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 8, 2003)

It would definatly take a lot more work than LEW...but it would be possible. It would be best in the Rebellion Era, mainly since its most well known and just is filled with tons of adventures. It would take a lot of organization for the factions...possible...but I'm not sure its all that feasible. I'd gladly take on a role to help get it running...but I'm not sure its can really be done.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 8, 2003)

Why rebellion?  Why not another period?  Let's do it Knights of the Old Republic style if we do it.  

I'd rather do a Star Wars than a D&D, but I like SW more than D&D.


----------



## Starman (Sep 8, 2003)

This would be awesome! I think Daiymo's idea of post-Endor minus the EU canon would be the best idea. You get to build on the familiarity of the movies but the PC's and GM's can take the story anywhere.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2003)

Your welcome to try your hands at it. I think the biggest problem would be getting a large enough group of players.

A suggestion I can think of would be to try to get 3 or 4 simultaneous star wars game going at the same time. If you can manage to have these, and coordinate them, you can probably build it up to a living setting. I now wish I had handled LEW like that (step by step, in phases). Of course, LEW is working out relatively well, though it could be busier. I'd like it if it was a little busier. My plan is to make it incredibly busy very soon...

(thumbs twiddling...)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I know I'd be interested in playing, certainly seems interesting enough.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 8, 2003)

Creamsteaks suggestion about doing 3 or 4 simultaneous games seems like a good idea. I guess we can let thin thread drift for a while and see who responds once the weekday crowd hits the boards. Hopefully there will be enough interest-it seems there are quite a few SW games on the boards (almost as many as AU LOL).

I would vote, if it came to it, for the post Endor period. Like immediately after. That would have had to have been a chaotic time, full of confusion and lawlessness, Hutt lords grabbing for power, unrepentant Imperial Moffs running around and maybe even a few previously repressed Dark side acolytes who want to bring back the Sith.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds good to me, I'll put a vote in for that period as well.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 8, 2003)

We have 6 or 7 people right here, let's keep this thread open as a Star Wars recruitment thread and start a game right now with us set after the Battle of Endor.  I'll just be a player though.  

As we recruit more people we can start more games.  This is what is happening in the AU recruitment thread, and it's started three games and another will start soon also.

So far in this thread we have (posters so far):

ES2 
Festy_Dog
Daiymo
Creamsteak
Starman
Ankh-Morpork Guard
WhatKu

We can get into a good game, so who wants to run one???


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm interested in playing in this (and will lend Mod support, of course).

One issue I didn't see mentioned is whether it'd use revised or original SW rules.  Some folks only have one or the other (I have just the original, as it were).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm going to go against the mold and say set it right after A New Hope. There are almost TOO many things going on right after Endor, and I'd say it would take too much work. Star Wars is definatly my favorite game to run, and I've found the Rebellion Era is the best for ideas. Keep it before Endor, and you have a good, clear enemy to fight(on both sides). Otherwise, it could get too complicated, especially with a lot of people. AND, if we're going to have people on both sides of the conflict, I think we may end up needing a website to organize people and such...it could DO a lot more than LEW could, but it would take more WORK to pull it off.

...besides, when most people think Star Wars, they think Empire vs. Rebel Alliance. 

EDIT: I'd say go with the Revised Rules. Its a bit more to convert than D&D was to 3.5, but it isn't that hard.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 9, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'm going to go against the mold and say set it right after A New Hope. There are almost TOO many things going on right after Endor, and I'd say it would take too much work. Star Wars is definatly my favorite game to run, and I've found the Rebellion Era is the best for ideas. Keep it before Endor, and you have a good, clear enemy to fight(on both sides). Otherwise, it could get too complicated, especially with a lot of people. AND, if we're going to have people on both sides of the conflict, I think we may end up needing a website to organize people and such...it could DO a lot more than LEW could, but it would take more WORK to pull it off.
> 
> ...besides, when most people think Star Wars, they think Empire vs. Rebel Alliance.
> 
> EDIT: I'd say go with the Revised Rules. Its a bit more to convert than D&D was to 3.5, but it isn't that hard.




I love the Classic Trilogy too, my only concern would be that it might get too boring Alliance vs. Empire. However, in our games sector (How about the Morrus Sector  it could be like a Deep Space 9 or Casablanca situation, a semi lawless area, important for some resource or local phenomena but difficult to navigte; where Hutt and crimelords hold power and the Rebellion is contested in microcosm. Perhaps many of the lost Jedi and rebel force adept have set up a hidden sanctuary in the sector. 

Plus theres plenty of old WEG material to work from.Hmmm..

One question I would have, would it be allowed to have PCs go "evil" and work for the Empire?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2003)

I think we should allow PCs for different factions. Empire, Alliance, Hutts, Smugglers. But I still say keep it before Hoth and after Yavin. There can still be a few lost Jedi...and I definatly like the idea of keeping it in ONE system with maybe five or so planets.

This would DEFINATLY need more than just a board. We'd need a website to organize things. This would also probably require one person in charge of each faction's running(preferablly a GM...) and then a couple to organize it all together.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

Everybody here should go to http://www.starwars-rpg.net/journal/indexb.php and check out Volume 2, Issue 2.  It has an alternate Rebellion era option that just kicks so much butt.  It's probably the best rebellion idea I ever read, and if we did play rebellion, I think this is the kind of game we should try out.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 9, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Everybody here should go to http://www.starwars-rpg.net/journal/indexb.php and check out Volume 2, Issue 2.  It has an alternate Rebellion era option that just kicks so much butt.  It's probably the best rebellion idea I ever read, and if we did play rebellion, I think this is the kind of game we should try out.




It is pretty cool. Isnt it alot like the Dark Empire series? I really dont know I dont alot of the EU stuff very well. The only thing I dont like is that it takes away the Emperor as the master plotter/villian of the whole piece. But definately nice as an rpg setting. I love all the charts btw.

Here's my <ahem> idea for the post Endor, thumbnail sketch style. It is one year after the Battle of Endor. The Emperor and his feared Sith Lord Darth Vader are dead. The Imperial Fleet has been swept out of the core worlds to the rim. All should be well in the galaxy, but it isnt.

Four months after the destruction of the second Death Star, the Alliance scored victory after victory, liberating countless systems. Although many Imperial Admirals surrender to the Alliance, 13 Grand Moffs manage to slip away toward the Corporate Sector with their commands nearly intact. The Alliance flush with victory, and now without a single focal point with which to turn their energies slowly turn away from the business of war to of reconstruction of the Core Worlds.

The Galactic Senate is reconstituted, and the Republic is re established. Princess Leia Organa is unanamiously appointed Chancellor. However, not all is well. As the imperial prisons are emptied many political captives of the Emperor, most of them non Human, begin a wave of denuciacion against what they saw as Human co-option by the Empire. For months recriminations fill the Senate and disrupt their bodies proceedings, as the 'Alien' species demand more power and control in the new Republic for years of suffering.

As this furor died down, Luke Skywalker hero of Yavin petioned the Senate to establish a training center for the Jedi Order. This too ignited a firestorm of contention as the place of the Jedi was debated. Many feared and distrusted the practioners of the Force after the rule of Palpatine and Vader, and  many with an eye to history remembered the destruction the Sith/Jedi conflicts brought to the galaxy.

Then rumors began to spread. The two greatest figures of the Rebellion Chancellor Organa and Jei Skywalker were rumored to have been the offspring of the hated Vader. This revelation caused the resignation of Chancellor Organa eight months after her election and Skywalker to retreat to the Outer  Rim away from public life. The "Alien" faction in the Senate immediately manipulated the elecetion of the recently retired Admiral Ackbar as chancellor.

As time passed, the old bonds of the Allinace began to fray. Regional wars, many borne of hatreds fueled during the Empire erupted. The most destructive was the Wookie/Trandoshan conflict which would quiet but never cease. On the Outer Rim the Hutt lords slowly expand thier domains, and many other fringe systems refuse to acknowldge the validity of the new Republic.

Well thats at least the start.


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2003)

That sounds pretty good, Daiymo. There's a lot of potential there.

Starman


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

That's cool too.  So, like, when are we gonna start this thing?  I want to make my Force Adept, or a Gambler looking for a good time while the galaxy goes down in flames.


----------



## Douane (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, I would like to play also. 


In addition I offer my assistance to those without the Revised Core Rules, to bring their PC's up to the new standard. (Got some training in this now.)


Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 9, 2003)

An ENworld living Star Wars campaign could be real interesting.  Allow me to make a few suggestions...

First, for this to work and be successful, we'd need to keep it simple.  That would mean sticking with the well-established Star Wars history and EU that everyone is familiar with.  It also means keeping the setting and characters from contradicting anything already published.

That's easy enough...  As some have already suggested, we make the setting for the game a remote sector, far-removed from the Empire and most of the major goings on.  Characters affect the course of history in this particular sector, but don't affect the major events of the galaxy altogether.

Here's my proposal...

Shortly after the Battle of Yavin, the Rebellion is on the run and the Empire is hunting for them.  Far out on the edge of civilized space is the recently discovered Morrus Sector (I really like that name).  The vast majority of planetary systems in Morrus Sector remain unexplored (that way, we can make up systems as we go along), and only one planet, Enworld, is heavily populated.  The Rebellion is searching the sector for a suitable spot for a new HQ base, now that Yavin has been abandoned.  The Empire has only a small outpost, and is working (almost futilely) to establish order and civilization in preparation for full-scale colonization and exploitation.  The smugglers, pirates and mercenaries hang out there, because any authority has only the most tenuous hold there.

We could establish an orbital station or shyhook in orbit over Enworld, much in the same manner of the Red Dragon Inn from the D&D LEW.  In 'Freeport' anyone is welcome, any object can be bought for the right price, and any job can be found for the right salary...  Not unlike Starforge Station, for those of you who are familiar with it.

Think of it almost as the wild west of the Star Wars universe.

The rest of the galaxy can do what it likes, but Morrus Sector takes care of itself.

_Edited: Because I was thinking one thing, but typing another._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2003)

I think I tend to lean more towards Pbartender's idea...though just take that and insert "Battle of Yavin" where "Battle of Endor" is. I think the feel of Star Wars is just so much better(in the RPG at least...and this is from experience) when you have the Empire as big and powerful as it was around the time before Hoth. It makes it something to be feared...after Endor, its almost too much chaos everywhere.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 9, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think I tend to lean more towards Pbartender's idea...though just take that and insert "Battle of Yavin" where "Battle of Endor" is.




Ooops...  I actually meant Battle of Yavin (you'll notice I mention the evacuation of Yavin, not Endor, which wouldn't make sense).  I agree with you wholeheartedly.  Consider it edited.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2003)

As I've said a few times(and others have said) this is going to take a little more work to develop than LEW. If maybe three or four of us got together designing a BASIC outline for the system and such, it might help. I'm not sure that leaving this as open as LEW is a good idea...


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm not sure I would like it if it were restricted to one system. Sure, it would make things simpler, but part of the appeal of Star Wars is that it is a big galaxy with a lot of cool locales. I want to visit Hoth, Tatooine, Yavin, and other planets seen in the movies and mentioned elsewhere. I want to make the Kessel Run. I want to bartar with Jawas on Tatooine. I want to explore the swamps of Dagobah. I want to make a grand speech before the Repubic Council. I want to I want to potentially encounter major NPC's who are out there and would never make it to some backwater system that barely registered a blip on the radar. I want to be a part of the Star Wars universe.

I also think that if you want to keep it simple that you should throw out most of the EU stuff. Not everyone has read all of it (not to mention liking all of it). The GM's of this could decide on perhaps a few things they liked and wanted to keep out of the EU. I, however, would suggest not using most of it.

Starman


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2003)

Any more than one system(at least initiatially...probably overall) is far too much work. Yes, its fun and all to go off exploring and going to familiar places, but in this kind of set up...it really isn't possible without more work than neccisary. I mean, even Living Force doesn't use the entire galaxy...

Its great to WANT to do a lot...hell, that's the perfect thing TO want. The key would be to make most of those wants possible in the system avaliable. One system with an Imperial Garrison could provide the possibility to run into someone from the movies...same with a Rebel base on another planet.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 9, 2003)

A-PG, I don't think it'll be nearly as bad as you think.  It all depends on how detailed you want to be.

The advantage to playing in a thinly populated, frontier sector is the fact that settlements will be sparse and small.  We can have a single well-developed high-population central system.  All the other systems are either uninhabited, or colonized by or or two simple, small outposts of one type or another.  These sorts of frontier systems can usually be fully described in one or two short paragraphs.  The details can be filled in by the GM as you play.

For example...



> YAVIN 4:  Yavin 4 is a small moon orbiting a large orange gas giant planet.  It has a standard oxygen/nitrogen atmosphere and a water hydroshpere.  Its climate is tropical, and the land masses are covered primarily in deciduous jungles and swamps, with corresponding fauna.  In places, ruins of ancient temples and ziggurats can be found.  Archeologists believe they were built by an long lost race that worshipped the gas giant as a god.  The Rebel Alliance briefly maintained thier secret headquarters here, until the Battle of Yavin, after which, they abandoned the base.  Occasional looters and treasure hunters have stripped the temples of anything valuable, and salvaged anything useful the Rebels left behind.  Otherwise, Yavin 4 is uninhabited by intelligent species.




Starman, I fully appreciate wanting to meet the Stars of the Movies, visit the locations and so on.  But in my personal experience, that sort of thing simply causes more trouble than its worth.  Trust me.  Besides, why ride on the coattails of the Skywalkers, when you can be the hero of your own story and save your own personal corner of the galaxy?

Though I do agree with you that this should not be restricted to a single system.  Doing that would cut out such a large portion of a starpilot's job...  Astrogation and hyperspace.  But the setting also can't be so large or complex that it gets unweildy.

So I guess what I'm saying is...  Yes, we develop one system thoroughly and a 'home base'.  But at the same time leave other systems in the sector open and unexplored...  That's the 'Living' part.  The sector will grow in detail bit by bit as the characters adventure through it.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 9, 2003)

I think we should start the game in one sector and just expand as the game goes on, and see where it takes us.

I really hope we are going to be using the Revised rules.  So many options.  

Should we at least take down a possible list of races and classes for each of us so when we do start we'll have some kind of idea as to what we are playing?  Also, what level should we begin at?

For me: Human male, possible classes -> Force Adept, Fringer/Tech Specialist, or Scoundrel/Noble Gambler.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 9, 2003)

Alright...I've got an idea that would keep hyperspace possible.

Instead of just a System of planets...we broaden it to a Sector. *checks map in the Revised Book* It would be POSSIBLE to get Tatooine close if we threw the Morrus Sector in Wild Space between Tatooine, Geonosis, Ryloth, Roon, Kamino, Gamorr, and Pzob. There's a nice little open spot carved right in there. Close to major planets, but at the same time, we could handle a few systems of our own.

I still think we'll need some detailed structuring of this...maybe a person in charge of the different Systems or so...just arranging who's where and what's there. Again, I think we may need a little more than just a board to know where everyone is...Star Wars always ends up being a lot larger than its first planned to be...at least, in all the games I've seen/played in it is.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Should we at least take down a possible list of races and classes for each of us so when we do start we'll have some kind of idea as to what we are playing?  Also, what level should we begin at?




I would suggest using the creation guidelines similar to the LEW...  1st level characters, 30 pt. point buy, maximum starting cash, Revised Core Rulebook only.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Alright...I've got an idea that would keep hyperspace possible.
> 
> Instead of just a System of planets...we broaden it to a Sector.




Heh...  I thought that's what I'd suggested to begin with.  



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *checks map in the Revised Book* It would be POSSIBLE to get Tatooine close if we threw the Morrus Sector in Wild Space between Tatooine, Geonosis, Ryloth, Roon, Kamino, Gamorr, and Pzob. There's a nice little open spot carved right in there. Close to major planets, but at the same time, we could handle a few systems of our own.




That, sir is an absolutely excellent idea.  We could put the sector not too far away from the Corellian Run.  But just for fun, make the sector a star cluster that's far above (or below, depending on your point of view) the galactic plane.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I still think we'll need some detailed structuring of this...maybe a person in charge of the different Systems or so...just arranging who's where and what's there. Again, I think we may need a little more than just a board to know where everyone is...Star Wars always ends up being a lot larger than its first planned to be...at least, in all the games I've seen/played in it is.




If this is indeed the route we want to take, and no one has any objections, I'd volunteer for that.  I've got a bit of extra free time for the next two and a half months.  Plus, I've got spare web-space we can use, if need be.

Imperial Governor Pbartender reporting for duty.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

Funny, I didn't even look to see that was right perfectly next to the Corellian Run. And I'd definatly volunteer to help with a sector. 

So...we get 1-2(probably 1, but 2 would be best) people on each sector...work together planets and such...then players can simply pick a sector to start at. Only thing...we'd need a rally point type of trading station in EACH sector.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Funny, I didn't even look to see that was right perfectly next to the Corellian Run. And I'd definatly volunteer to help with a sector.
> 
> So...we get 1-2(probably 1, but 2 would be best) people on each sector...work together planets and such...then players can simply pick a sector to start at. Only thing...we'd need a rally point type of trading station in EACH sector.




EACH sector?  I was thinking one would be plenty.  Especially, if it'll be close enough to travel to the rest of the galaxy.  Just to make certain we're on the same wavelength...  Sector == a large cluster of star systems.  

So... does anyone object to this plan?


----------



## Douane (Sep 10, 2003)

I have to admit that I would like an "After-Endor" setting/concept a bit more. 


There's also the question to consider what supplements will be available for the players to choose from.


Folkert


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

Ack..I meant each SYSTEM, not SECTOR. But 1-2 handling it would be fine.

As for doing this after Endor...I strongly suggest against it, again. The Empire would be a tattered and ruined mess after Endor...and not everyone has read the EU stuff. I'd prefer if we run this to TRY to keep with EU material. The Empire SHOULD be at its height. Out of all the Star Wars games I've played, the best are ALWAYS in pre-Endor. Its just something about the feel and being able to fight for the Alliance or the REAL Empire. It does something for players...and its also easier to RUN than the chaos after Endor.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> There's also the question to consider what supplements will be available for the players to choose from.




As I said above, I would suggest using the Core Rulebook only for characters...  Mostly so that everyone is using the same resource, and no one has a distinct advantage or disadvantage (due to owning or not owning a particular suppliment) during character creation.

That would not necessarily preclude GMs from using suppliments during an adventure, however.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ack..I meant each SYSTEM, not SECTOR. But 1-2 handling it would be fine.




No problem.  



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for doing this after Endor...I strongly suggest against it, again. The Empire would be a tattered and ruined mess after Endor...and not everyone has read the EU stuff. I'd prefer if we run this to TRY to keep with EU material. The Empire SHOULD be at its height. Out of all the Star Wars games I've played, the best are ALWAYS in pre-Endor. Its just something about the feel and being able to fight for the Alliance or the REAL Empire. It does something for players...and its also easier to RUN than the chaos after Endor.




I agree.  The advantage to timing it just after Yavin, but before Endor is that the vast majority of EU stuff hasn't happened, so you don't have to worry about it as much.


----------



## Douane (Sep 10, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> As I said above, I would suggest using the Core Rulebook only for characters...  Mostly so that everyone is using the same resource, and no one has a distinct advantage or disadvantage (due to owning or not owning a particular suppliment) during character creation.
> 
> That would not necessarily preclude GMs from using suppliments during an adventure, however.





Sorry!

I misinterpreted your "Revised Core Rulebook only" stance above as directed at the "CRB or RCR" matter. (Sloppy reading, I know, but its 2 AM here and I'm almost asleep.)


Folkert


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> EACH sector?  I was thinking one would be plenty.  Especially, if it'll be close enough to travel to the rest of the galaxy.  Just to make certain we're on the same wavelength...  Sector == a large cluster of star systems.
> 
> So... does anyone object to this plan?




Wow this thread took off..good thoughts here

I second staying in the Rebellion era post Yavin without messing with the timeline. The beauty of the setting is that everyone knows it.

My original thought too was to put the game in a sector. Start small a few systems and expand out. Whether its wildspace, Outer Rim as long as its a frontier. Also, the sector should have some reason to be important enough for fun and adventure to take place in a backwater area. Pbartenders idea run close to mine, a wild west sort of vibe and hopefully not stealing too much from Deep Space 9.

As an example heres a sector map from a website named nav computer, of the farlax sector from the Core (I think):

http://www.nav-computer.com/images/farlax.jpg

Apart from the worldbuilding (or system building) I foresee the whole issue of factions as being problematic. But if all PCs begin at level 1 that can hopefully grow "organically" through the adventures. As I said before, I wouldnt want adventures simply be to oppose the Empire (as fun as that is).

Also, I would vote for Revised rules. There are conversion docs on the web. SWRPG doesnt have as many supplements, and no equilvent to Dragon, so that is easy to "control". I would simply allow the core rules to start sice its one book, maybe the Galactic Campaign guide for DMs (which isnt really a requirement but an aid).

Any more thoughts?


----------



## WhatKu (Sep 10, 2003)

Sounds like a plan to me. Since this sector wont really be imp controlled, im assuming the weapons laws are kind of "lax?". Its kinda annoying when you try to play a solider and you cant get through costums on half the planets legaly.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow this thread took off..good thoughts here

I second staying in the Rebellion era post Yavin without messing with the timeline. The beauty of the setting is that everyone knows it.

My original thought too was to put the game in a sector. Start small a few systems and expand out. Whether its wildspace, Outer Rim as long as its a frontier. Also, the sector should have some reason to be important enough for fun and adventure to take place in a backwater area. Pbartenders idea run close to mine, a wild west sort of vibe and hopefully not stealing too much from Deep Space 9.

As an example heres a sector map from a website named nav computer, of the farlax sector from the Core (I think):

http://www.nav-computer.com/images/farlax.jpg

Apart from the worldbuilding (or system building) I foresee the whole issue of factions as being problematic. But if all PCs begin at level 1 that can hopefully grow "organically" through the adventures. As I said before, I wouldnt want adventures simply be to oppose the Empire (as fun as that is). One possible mechanic to use may be the sympathy/faction rules  put forth in the Heros Guide.

Also, I would vote for Revised rules. There are conversion docs on the web. SWRPG doesnt have as many supplements, and no equilvent to Dragon, so that is easy to "control". I would simply allow the core rules to start sice its one book, maybe the Galactic Campaign guide for DMs (which isnt really a requirement but an aid).

Any more thoughts?

EDIT: Sympanthy/Faction


----------



## Douane (Sep 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As for doing this after Endor...I strongly suggest against it, again. The Empire would be a tattered and ruined mess after Endor...and not everyone has read the EU stuff. I'd prefer if we run this to TRY to keep with EU material. The Empire SHOULD be at its height. Out of all the Star Wars games I've played, the best are ALWAYS in pre-Endor. Its just something about the feel and being able to fight for the Alliance or the REAL Empire. It does something for players...and its also easier to RUN than the chaos after Endor.





Well, my opinion on this is a bit different. (Big Surprise!) 

I find "after-Yavin" a bit constraining, as it mostly reduced to a kind of underdog ("small rebellion vs. big empire") feeling and the available sides to choose from are somewhat limited to the main two players alliance and empire. Also considering that we have 3 years till Hoth and the state the rebellion is in (almost no fleet at all left, Dodonna taken) it's got even more of a "run and hide" feeling to hide.

I just think the multitude of available factions after endor offers far more possibilities for a diverse set of adventures/campaign.


Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> As an example heres a sector map from a website named nav computer, of the farlax sector from the Core (I think):
> 
> http://www.nav-computer.com/images/farlax.jpg




Here's a homemade sector map that I made using a map from the old "Lords of the Expanse" campaign setting... http://www.gallivantingkangaroo.net/iconics/TapaniMap.jpg This is the sector that the Star Wars Iconics are currently adventuring in.  I could easily make something similar for the Living game.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> Apart from the worldbuilding (or system building) I foresee the whole issue of factions as being problematic. But if all PCs begin at level 1 that can hopefully grow "organically" through the adventures. As I said before, I wouldnt want adventures simply be to oppose the Empire (as fun as that is).




If we're going with a frontier flavor, I forsee most of the PCs as mercenaries, privateers and such, picking up odd jobs and missions with who'll ever pay money.  That way, they could work for any "faction" they want by picking and choosing their jobs, much like the 'job notice board' in the Red Dragon Inn.

Of course, character that routinely work for a particular faction may not be trusted by some other factions.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

Factions should have at least SOME prescence...but not TOO strong. Like, an Imperial Outpost on one or two planets...but not COMPLETELY control. Revese it for the Alliance. Hutts and Black Sun would be everywhere and no where.

It's probably best if PCs start off as mercs, but maybe later offer opportunities to actually join in the war at large. 

Again, I'll state that the problem withe Post-Endor is the chaos. Everyone is everywhere and no one really knows what's going on. There IS no chain of command for the Empire, and the Alliance goes crazy trying to figure one out for themselves. Its just a bit too much to handle...for post-Yavin...sure we've got only 3 years until Hoth, but who said its not just a small group of Rebels in this sector? They could patch together a fleet from merc ships...it was very common to do that.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got some good ideas...

Let em type them up proper and run them past you guys.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

I've got lots of ideas...but I'm not so great at putting them on paper. Bah. I'll see what you've come up with and work from there.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

The "space station as inn" idea is a good idea. It can be perhaps in the system that straddles the hyperspace route that enters the sector. Its the front door if you will. I like the map btw PB.

As far as setting, I have to disagree with Douane a little. The Rebellion gives us a meta plot- Alliance vs Rebellion. Now within our sector, there can be many other threads to pick at for adventure hooks. Hutt intrigue, Black Sun activity, pirates, exploration etc.. Besides the Imperial presence is necessarily big in our sector, so the Empire v Alliance doesnt have to be the focus.

Not everyone has to involved in the war; in fact the war may be why many have come to this remote region. Now the Battle of Endor may be 5 or 6 years away but in our campaign the timeline may go in another direction, or if and when the war does end ( and this thing lasts that long) we still have the Post rebellion time to explore.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Alright...  Here's what I've so far, just off the top of my head...

~~~

MORRUS SECTOR:

Morrus Sector is a rather small stellar cluster that lies on the rimward edge of the Outer Rim territories, slighty upspin of the Corellian Trade Route, and about a week's hyperspace travel above the galactic disk.  As such, the cluster sits apart from the bulk of the galactic disk with a vast gulf of deep space between it and the rest of the galaxy.  Imperial astronomers believe it is an old stellar cluster created from the remains of a rogue star that went nova several billion years ago.  The star systems consist mostly of red giants and white dwarves with little chance of containing habitable planets.  A few main sequence stars are scattered throughout the cluster which may harbor planetary systems with a higher desirability for colonization.  Prospects for agricultural, mineral and industrial exploitation are good.

THE NOAH SYSTEM:

The Noah star system is the first and currently only heavily populated system in the sector.  Its primary purpose is as a way station for immigrants into the sector and prospective explorers and colonists.  Aside from several rocky asteroids, and a pair of massive gas giants, the system contains a single habitable planet, Enworld.

Enworld contains one major city, Eric's Landing, and a single orbital shyhook space station, The Freeport Relay, in geosynchronous orbit over Eric's Landing.  Shipfall on the planet itself is prohibited without a special permit registered with the planetary government.  All other ships are required to dock at the Relay Station and shuttle passengers and cargo via the skyhook's planetary umbilical.  Agricultral plantations are scattered across the planet, along with several mining ventures.  Industrial complexes and food processing plants are centered about Eric's Landing.

LOCAL GOVERNMENTS:

Each colony and outpost governs itself by whatever means it deems fit.  Enworld itself is run by an elected planetary governer, and Freeport is run almost autonomously by a Board of Regents which is headed by a Chairman.  A planetary parliament meets as an advisory to the Governor, and consists of elected officials from each local 'county' and the orbital station.

THE EMPIRE:

The Empire has recently turned its eye to colonizing and exploiting the resources of Morrus Sector.  However, with the sector being so remote and the hunt for the Rebels intensifying, few resources were allocated to the task.  The Imperial Commander's task force consists of a Carrack Light Cruiser, a quartet of hyperspace capable System Patrol Craft, and two squadrons of TIE Fighters (the Carrack Cruiser has been modified with a docking bay large enough to contian the two squadrons).  These ships tend to stay close to the Noah System, but on occasion patrol the sector in search of potential colony planets.  The Imperials also maintain a small embassy and garrison on board Freeport Station.

THE REBELS:

The Rebels maintain a minor presence in this sector.  Thier primary goal is to explore the sector for a planet suitable as a base for the Rebel Headquarters.  There is a modest Rebel cell on Enworld, where they run a smuggling and supply ring, and maintain a listen post on Freeport to keep tabs on the Imperial Embassy.  A rundown Nebulon-B Frigate is used as a mobile base of operations in the sector.  The Frigate sticks to deep space, and changes its location about once a month.  The ship is run with a skeleton crew and a shoestring budget.  Its primary purpose is to serve as a launch platform for almost a squadron of beat up X-wings, and a handful of Y-wing Longprobes that are scouting out the sector system by sytem.  In addition to the frigate and its fighters, the Rebels operate a couple small tramp freighters and maintain safehouses on several colony worlds and outposts.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2003)

Well, I think the idea of doing a "Living Sector EN" is a great idea, no matter the time period, so let me give you some advice from what I'v noticed about Living Enworld:


Be VERY clear about what is allowed and what is not, and have somebody checking, to make sure everything is kosher. Have a person  to review characters from the begining (having a couple of dozen characters waiting to be reviewed can get ugly).
Organization is key. Set up a judge email account and board account, and give all of the judges (maybe 3-4 dedicated posters to start with) access to both the email and the posting account.
Get some interested people. The more GMs who are ready to run adventures from day one, the better.
Don't get too caught up in debates such as when to set the campaign. Have one person make a decision, and everybody else lives with it. Since this is going to be it's own sector, it shouldn't matter too much what the outside world is like.

Thats all that I can think of off the top of my head. Good luck with this. I'm not going to take part, since I don't have any of the Star Wars rulebooks, but if I ever get them, be sure that I'll jump in.

Macbeth


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> The "space station as inn" idea is a good idea. It can be perhaps in the system that straddles the hyperspace route that enters the sector. Its the front door if you will.




I had pretty much envisioned the same thing, you might notice above.  I think there'd be three major exits from the sector...  One toward Hutt Space, one toward Bothan Space, and one toward the Corellian Run.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> As far as setting, I have to disagree with Douane a little. The Rebellion gives us a meta plot- Alliance vs Rebellion. Now within our sector, there can be many other threads to pick at for adventure hooks. Hutt intrigue, Black Sun activity, pirates, exploration etc.. Besides the Imperial presence is necessarily big in our sector, so the Empire v Alliance doesnt have to be the focus.




I've purposfully made the prescence of both the Empire and the Rebellion significant, but fairly minor and fairly non-confrontational roles in both instances...  At least to begin with.  The action of player characters may change that later.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> Not everyone has to involved in the war; in fact the war may be why many have come to this remote region.




Much like the old West during the American Civil War, the war is a long ways off.  Both the Rebel and Imperial factions are largely autonomous from their military high commands.  And they both by and large have more important missions than fighting each other...  Although nothing would necessarily stop them from fighting on occasion, given the chance.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Well, I think the idea of doing a "Living Sector EN" is a great idea, no matter the time period, so let me give you some advice from what I'v noticed about Living Enworld:
> 
> 
> Be VERY clear about what is allowed and what is not, and have somebody checking, to make sure everything is kosher. Have a person  to review characters from the begining (having a couple of dozen characters waiting to be reviewed can get ugly).
> ...




Thanks for the input Macbeth. I think we sort of verring toward organization. However since ENWorld is blazing the trail, its good to hear what works for you guys and what doesnt.

Pb that sector info is spot on. I like it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 10, 2003)

If I had starwars rulebooks, I'd be working on a mercenary pilot as we speak. However, I'll just lend assistance instead.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

Pbartender, that is definatly a perfect start. 

Organization and communication between people 'in charge' will DEFINATLY be the key to all of this. LEW is doing great, and from watching that, we can see what exactly we need to do...only thing is that for Star Wars, we need a bit larger scale for planets and such. This is kicking off nearly as fast as LEW...I'm surprised.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Organizational stuff

Ok heres some things I guess we'll need to consider.

*Era of Play* Rebellion after the Battle of Yavin,

*Judges/DM Roll Call.* I volunteer to Judge and/or DM. Im changing ISPs tomorrow so I can set up a Judge account. We'll need a headcount of other DMs and Judges.

*Players Roll Call.*Likewise interested players should sign up.

*Approved Books.*The revised Core Rulebook. For DMs-The Rebellion era sourcebook? (optional).

*PC details.*standard 25 point buy?, allowed races/classes, inclusion of EU stuff or not, etc.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 10, 2003)

Hmmm. In your post you mention getting a list of Judges/DMs. I would defiately recommend a Judge list, but as for DMing, I'd leave that open. Anybody should be able to DM. You probably just mean a list of DMs for the first few adventures, but I thought I would make sure.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Organizational stuff
> 
> Ok heres some things I guess we'll need to consider.
> 
> ...




I can judge.  I'd be happy to take the role of Freeport Administrator.

For PC creation, I'd suggest the same rules used for LEW...

1.  First level characters.
2.  30 point buy for abilties.
3.  Races, classes, feats and gear from the RCRB only.
4.  Maximum starting cash for gear.

GMs should be able use anything from any sourcebook they own (there's really not THAT many of them).  At the very least, the Alien Anthologies and Starships of the Galaxy should be fair game for GMs only.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I can judge.  I'd be happy to take the role of Freeport Administrator.
> 
> For PC creation, I'd suggest the same rules used for LEW...
> 
> ...




Sounds good. What about VP/WP max at first level?


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Isn't that by the book anyway?


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Isn't that by the book anyway?




Yea just covering all the bases


----------



## dpdx (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd make a player for this system. I could possibly DM at a later time, but my current PbP game comes before any of this (hint, hint, Pbartender ).

Eventually, I'd also try my hand at a location or two. This is more my speed, anyway; I'm a little intimidated to dip into the Living DnD game.

One question: max creds, even amongst a party, is not enough to buy any kind of transport. How you gonna handle interplanetary travel?


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks like this is really taking off, guys!  Great stuff.  Pbartender, you're doing a heck of a job keeping things organized, and as MacBeth said, please feel free to learn from LEW as we go over there.

I don't have the time right now to do anything "official" for Living SW, what with LEW and such, but I'll be more than happy to lend you any Moderator support you need - thread stickies, closings, moving, etc. - and will probably toss in a character if I can get a hand updating to revised.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2003)

Hmm, seems a lot has been done while I was away for the past couple of days. Nonetheless I've got my sights set on a Trandoshan Scout.


----------



## Douane (Sep 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Again, I'll state that the problem withe Post-Endor is the chaos. Everyone is everywhere and no one really knows what's going on. There IS no chain of command for the Empire, and the Alliance goes crazy trying to figure one out for themselves. Its just a bit too much to handle...for post-Yavin...sure we've got only 3 years until Hoth, but who said its not just a small group of Rebels in this sector? They could patch together a fleet from merc ships...it was very common to do that.




I like that chaos! 




> There IS no chain of command for the Empire [...]




This is something I seriously doubt. The military chain was intact ("Follow the orders of your immediate superior" was drilled quite well into the mind of Imperial soldiers.) and only broke down at the top level with the warlords. And even they established very quickly a functioning chain of command in both military and civilian sectors within their respective domains. IIRC, the Imperial Remnant did have problems only with it's civilian structure, not the military one.
Sure there's no monolithic empire anymore (which also didn't exist when the Emperor was still alive), but even a single warlord leads impressive forces.



Anyway, no more arguments from me. Post-Yavin it is!


Folkert


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

Looks good. As for PCs not being able to buy a ship...well, pool money...buy used...be patient. 

I definatly agree with letting DMs use the suppliments they have open to them. Ultimate Alien Anthology is just too good for ideas. 

I'd gladly take the position of Judge...but I'm going to hold back on DMing. I'm already DMing 6 games at the moment, and I'm not allowed(long story..hehe...) to DM anymore. I can handle Judge stuff though. 

Question. Should we design major NPCs? TOwn admin, etc etc. I could stat them out from boredom...I love stating characters.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 10, 2003)

Regarding planet system creation- Pbartender I assume you are taking the lead on fleshing out the Noah system and the Freeport Relay.
But I have a question for other systems. Are we going to have an individual develop a system or just a planet? Obviously like LEW DMs have a chance to flesh out the worlds and develop them. 

I dont think its a great priority in the beginning since we should start small.

And thanks Pbartender for making the jump from us talking about the sector to actually making something.

As for travel, Im sure there are entrepenurial companies that have transport lines and probably a few used starship delaers somewhere in the Noah System.

Should we perhaps begin to organize what were doing in different threads? A sector thread, rules thread, etc..


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 10, 2003)

Daiymo said:
			
		

> Regarding planet system creation- Pbartender I assume you are taking the lead on fleshing out the Noah system and the Freeport Relay.




Certainly.  And since I've got the idea, I'll stat up the main portions of the Rebel and Imperial Forces (it won't take long), since they tend to stay in the vicinity of the Noah system.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> But I have a question for other systems. Are we going to have an individual develop a system or just a planet? Obviously like LEW DMs have a chance to flesh out the worlds and develop them.
> 
> I dont think its a great priority in the beginning since we should start small.




Exactly.  I'd start with a few systems close to Noah.  Build a system at a time, and if people want to divide the work of a single system up by planets, that's up to them.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> Should we perhaps begin to organize what were doing in different threads? A sector thread, rules thread, etc..




Also, is there a more appropriate forum to move this to, temporarily?

I'm going to setup a preliminary web-site, so I can start posting finalized details there.  Perhaps I'll also setup a Yahoo groups account for ease of communications amongst the Judges.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2003)

A Yahoo Group thing sounds good. Hmm...oh! I assume we'll want at least one old Jedi hiding around somewhere?


----------



## Douane (Sep 11, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Be VERY clear about what is allowed and what is not, and have somebody checking, to make sure everything is kosher. Have a person  to review characters from the begining (having a couple of dozen characters waiting to be reviewed can get ugly).





I hereby put forward my application for the position of "Judge in charge of character affairs".

Besides checking the PC's I would work with those who, like GaryH, don't have the Revised Corerules to adjust their characters. In addition, I would be willing to help anyone who proclaims interest in playing to put their ideas into a proper RCR character.


Folkert


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 11, 2003)

I've got the Yahoo group setup.   I'm testing the email forwarding.  Once I'm certain it works, I'll invite the other judges in, whoever they may be.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hmm...oh! I assume we'll want at least one old Jedi hiding around somewhere?




Either that, or some secret society of Force Adepts.  Although, I've always wanted to create an NPC based on the portrait of the "Failed Jedi" in the old WEG rulebook...  A scruffy old guy in tattered robes sitting alone and despondent in a bar, Force-juggling a couple of salt shakers.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> I hereby put forward my application for the position of "Judge in charge of character affairs".
> 
> Besides checking the PC's I would work with those who, like GaryH, don't have the Revised Corerules to adjust their characters. In addition, I would be willing to help anyone who proclaims interest in playing to put their ideas into a proper RCR character.




That's fine by me, unless someone else objects.


----------



## Daiymo (Sep 11, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I've got the Yahoo group setup.   I'm testing the email forwarding.  Once I'm certain it works, I'll invite the other judges in, whoever they may be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That salt juggling Force adept is quite an image.

I can attest to Douane's Pc checking from my game, so I have no objections.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 11, 2003)

No objections here.  I just want to play.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 11, 2003)

Yet another person with no objections. 

A society of Force Adepts could work...there could ALSO be a reclusive Jedi from the Old Republic. I'd think the Force Adepts would need to be on a more deserted type planet...hm...I could get a general idea for a planet farther out in orbit in the Noah System where they hail from...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 11, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A society of Force Adepts could work... I'd think the Force Adepts would need to be on a more deserted type planet...hm...I could get a general idea for a planet farther out in orbit in the Noah System where they hail from...




Excellent.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...there could ALSO be a reclusive Jedi from the Old Republic.




Yeah, I think I'll have to include the barfly Jedi as an NPC that frequents the Rotgut Saloon on the Freeport Relay.



			
				Daiymo said:
			
		

> That salt juggling Force adept is quite an image.




He does indeed...  I found the picture.







His basic equipment included, "Lightsaber, Jedi robes, bottle of liquor, 250 credits".


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 11, 2003)

I love that picture!

Oki...I shall get work on a basic idea for the planet designated PKTY1138. Sound unexplored enough?


----------



## Douane (Sep 12, 2003)

Before I open a Rogue's gallery thread, a question to the other Judges:

How are we going to handle synergy boni?


A) at each GM's discretion

B) according to a list devised by the Judges

C) according to the old list from the OCR

D) no boni at all

E) other.



Folkert


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd say we come up with Synergy Bonuses as Judges so there's a definate list to follow. Could use the OCR as a guideline...though I don't have my OCR with me. Its been packed away now that I have the RCR.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2003)

*Imperial Survey Report: PKTY-1138:*

The Seventh planet in the Noah System. PKTY-1138 is a small and uninteresting planet in the system. It is covered in rocky terrain, with a small ocean near its Southern Pole. The survey team discovered no useful minerals or ores on the planet. The only point of interest are the local people.
The inhabitants of PKTY-1138 are humanoid, with strong resemblance to the Chev. It is possible they were a slave colony who overthrew thier masters and killed them. The inhabitants are mostly peaceful, but will attack anyone entering thier well defined lands. The survey team encountered a hunting party of the inhabitants, whom they named the Pira. The hunting party used primitive slugthrower rifles for thier hunt. In the end, however, the people are too far set in thier ways to be of any use to the Empire.

*Rebel Alliance Information: PKTY-1138:*

After estabolishing a small base of operations on the planet, the survey team for the Alliance quickly made peacful contact with the Pira. While the Pira wish to remain neutral in the war, they do not mind the Rebel's holding a small outpost as long as it remains outside thier lands.
The base on PKTY-1138 is large enough to hosue only fifty people, with a small underground docking area to hide the single YT transport ship. It has no defenses, but maintains a strong trading business with the Pira.

*Race Information: The Pira:*

The Pira were once Chev, brought to PKTY-1138 by thier Chevin masters. Many years in the past, they overthrew thier masters and took the planet for themselves. They are organized into tightly knit family structures, each family being led by the strongest individual.
All Pira have at least a slight ability with the Force, which they call Fingwalad. The word literally translates to "Power from the Universe". The leaders of the Pira are all strong in the Force. While they are a peaceful people, they are curious of other planets and species. At all times, there are a few Pira on other planets in the Noah System, hiding themselves with the Force and learning of the people. Why they do this is unknown.

So...how's that look?


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Also, is there a more appropriate forum to move this to, temporarily?




Nope, this is it.   If this takes off, I can try to get you your own forum, but you saw how long that took us for Living Enworld...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2003)

One thing I guess I need to bring up for this and LEW is the need for a website/host for our work. That will help immensely, especially with this variant.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 12, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> One thing I guess I need to bring up for this and LEW is the need for a website/host for our work. That will help immensely, especially with this variant.




Like I said above, I've got webspace for that.  I'll need just a little time to set it up, though.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 12, 2003)

Pbartender: When you say you have web space do you mean you have web space for Living Star Wars, or do you have space for Living Enworld and Living Star Wars? I can understand you may only have space for one, but the post was a little ambiguous.
One option is, since these projects are very much interrelated, we could have a single front page for these and any other future Living En campaigns, with seperate areas for Enworld and Star Wars. This way we make the best use of our space, and both campaigns get some space.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 12, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Pbartender: When you say you have web space do you mean you have web space for Living Star Wars, or do you have space for Living Enworld and Living Star Wars? I can understand you may only have space for one, but the post was a little ambiguous.
> One option is, since these projects are very much interrelated, we could have a single front page for these and any other future Living En campaigns, with seperate areas for Enworld and Star Wars. This way we make the best use of our space, and both campaigns get some space.




I depends greatly on how many images you want to include.  Html and text is pretty light, web-space-wise.  Images can get pretty hefty, depending on the file format, size and compression.

A few images, maps, title banners and such, aren't a problem, but I don't think I'd be able to host portraits of all the PCs and NPCs, for example.

So, let me put it this way...  I've got about 100 MB of web-space.  I am currently using about a quarter of it for my personal web-site.  Most of that is due to a year and a half of archived family snapshots.  I can easily spare ten or twenty MB for an LEW web-site...  Also, I can make it a real sub-domain, for example:

LEW.gallivantingkangaroo.net?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 12, 2003)

All we'd need for a website is contact info for the Judges, Character Info, basic world design(for both LWE and LENSW..what ARE we calling Living ENWorld Star Wars anyway??), and other guidlines. It shouldn't be too much.

Oh, and on the note of Living EN Star Wars...are we going to stick to ENWorld style names? Like the main planet is Enworld in the Noah System...I tried naming mine PKTY...but it may be tough to keep coming up with names.


----------



## Macbeth (Sep 12, 2003)

How bout "Living Sector" or somehting for the Living Star Wars game? Since the entire gaem is centered aroud one sector of space, you could just go with the name of the sector, maybe 'Living Sector EN" or "EN-759," somthing like that to fit the sector naming conventions.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 13, 2003)

The Yahoo! Group is all set up and working normally, if slowly.  The address for the mailing group is: ENWorldLSW@yahoogroups.com   Those of you who have shown interest in 'judging' will get invitation to join the mailing list soon.  And even though membership is restricted, anyone can email a message to the group.

Living ENSector?  I've just been referring to it as ENWorld Living Star Wars.

With regards to ENworld-style place names, etc...  I think it's fun to use them when/if possible, but we should by no means feel confined by them.  Besides, use them too much, it starts getting a little dopey.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2003)

Living ENWorld IN SPACE(echo echo echo)? 

ENWorld's Living Star Wars sounds good to me...hmm...just out of curiousity, how does the PKTY-1138 planet look? Any changes you think I should throw in? I've got nothing better to do than mess with planet ideas at the moment.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...just out of curiousity, how does the PKTY-1138 planet look? Any changes you think I should throw in? I've got nothing better to do than mess with planet ideas at the moment.




Personally, If you're going to put it in the Noah system, I'd make it considerably less hospitable than Enworld.  There should be a very good reason why the vast majority of the system's population lives on Enworld.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2003)

Right. Sulfurous athmosphere with small pockets near the poles with cleaner air. Or maybe agressive natural predators...or both...seventh planet in the system. It would be cold...very cold.
My original idea was just to leave it mainly a useless planet with nothing of worth...which is why no one went there. But I see what you mean.


----------



## ES2 (Sep 14, 2003)

Could ENWorld system, or planet, have a planet that is kind of like Tatooine, but more populous and not as much desert, but the world could have no real official government except the various city lords or whatever...a place to go when ya need to hide, find jobs, but watch your back, you never know who's really working for who.  

I don't know what the higher ups on this thread are looking for with some of this, but this is only a suggestion.  I think we need some planet or two like this.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 15, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> Could ENWorld system, or planet, have a planet that is kind of like Tatooine, but more populous and not as much desert, but the world could have no real official government except the various city lords or whatever...a place to go when ya need to hide, find jobs, but watch your back, you never know who's really working for who.
> 
> I don't know what the higher ups on this thread are looking for with some of this, but this is only a suggestion.  I think we need some planet or two like this.




That's pretty much the idea behind the entire sector, actually...  Including Enworld.

Also...  I've sent yahoo group invitations out to those of you who were interested in being 'judges'.  Please let me know when you recieve the emails.  If anyone else is interested, also let me know.


----------



## Douane (Sep 15, 2003)

Pbartender,

thanks!

Received the invitation, did join a moment ago and should be more active from Wednesday on, when my current project is finished.


Folkert


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2003)

Just got the e-mail, and I've joined(jyrenblueice).

Hmm..a desert planet. Or at least, partial desert. I'm really blank on that one...we don't want it to be EXACTLY like Tatooine, but we DO need kind of a 'backwater' world for most of the crimelords in the system...


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Sep 16, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just got the e-mail, and I've joined(jyrenblueice).
> 
> Hmm..a desert planet. Or at least, partial desert. I'm really blank on that one...we don't want it to be EXACTLY like Tatooine, but we DO need kind of a 'backwater' world for most of the crimelords in the system...




Remember deserts don't always have to be hot sand...  Consider a planet with a normal temperate breathable atmoshpere, but has no soil at all, just rock.  Or perhaps terrain that's more badlands and scrubbrush than dunes and desolation.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 16, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just got the e-mail, and I've joined(jyrenblueice).
> 
> Hmm..a desert planet. Or at least, partial desert. I'm really blank on that one...we don't want it to be EXACTLY like Tatooine, but we DO need kind of a 'backwater' world for most of the crimelords in the system...




I think Enworld will do for most of the crimelords...  Remember, a Crimelord needs to do business, and so must be near civilization.  Tatooine was a almost inhabitable hell-hole backwater that just happened to be sitting right next door to a very busy trade route.  Crimelords, mobsters and mercs will want to stay close to where people are, because that's where all their business is.  Pirates need someplace to hide that is close to where a lot of starships roam...  They're the ones likely to hide out on backwater planets.

Enworld's got a modest population (including orbital station) and plently of industry to exploit.  Plus, its the only planet in the sector with links to the rest of the galaxy.  But it's still a week's journey from the nearest 'civilized' planet.

Oh...  I've made Duoane and A-M Guard moderators on the yahoo group.  This will allow me to set several sections of the group site (like files, photos, polls, database) to "limited", meaning moderators can add and change those files, but members can only view them.  This way, we can use the yahoo group as a site for information about the sector, maps and such.  It'll be a lot easier than a straight-out website, since any 'judge' will be able to edit it.

Once we're fairly set up, I'll open up membership to whomever wants to join in.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 16, 2003)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> Remember deserts don't always have to be hot sand...  Consider a planet with a normal temperate breathable atmoshpere, but has no soil at all, just rock.  Or perhaps terrain that's more badlands and scrubbrush than dunes and desolation.




I would rather stick to a sand desert...my idea for the other planet, PKTY-1138, was the rocky and barren nothing...though now, I think I'm going to add in some more dangerous weather...


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm still working on stuff...  Just haven't had much to post lately.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 24, 2003)

Are people stillinterested in this?  Or is it going to fade away?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm still here, and I'm still interested in helping. I think we'll get more interest once it gets actually moving...


----------



## dpdx (Sep 25, 2003)

Perhaps I can help, too. I promise not to make parties stay too long in the bladegrass...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm still interested, and can help if needed.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's something to wet your appetite: A standardized stat block for use with planetary systems and thier planets...



> *BoSS Interstellar Tourist's Guide, Volume 20.02.14.2-C*
> 
> *Star System:* Noah
> *Sector:* Morrus Sector
> ...




I left most of the info on Noah VII (PKTY-1138) blank for you to fill in, A-P Guard.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 25, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I left most of the info on Noah VII (PKTY-1138) blank for you to fill in, A-P Guard.




I like that set up..oki...now for me to fill in the blanks. 

Planet: Noah VII
Planet Type: Terrestrial
Climate: Warm at Equator, Arctic near Poles.
Primary Terrain: Desert, Tundra, Mountains
Atmosphere: Oxygen/Nitrogen (standard)
Surface Gravity: 1.20 standard
Planetary Diameter: 10,426 km
Rotational Period: 18 standard hours
Sidereal Period: 423 local days
Population: 400-750 Approx(source: Imperial Planetary Survey)
Demographics: Pira (Chev) 100%
Primary Language: Pirese
Government: Tribal
Major Exports: None
Major Imports: None

Climate was bothing me...couldn't think of the right words, so I just put it like that...how's that look for now?


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 25, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Climate was bothing me...couldn't think of the right words, so I just put it like that...how's that look for now?




I should relabel it "Primary Climate".  If you look at the stats for Enworld, it is an idealized Earth Standard planet.  "Temperate" would describe earth, "arctic" would describe Mars, "cryogenic" would describe Pluto, for example.

A few things that catch my eye...  your planet has a smaller diamter than standard, but a higher gravity.  Mars, for example, has a diameter of about 6800 km (as opposed to earth's 12,750 km), and it has only 40% the gravity of earth.  Now that doesn't mean that your gravity is wrong...  instead it could mean that the planet itself is exraordinarily dense.  Why that is is anybody's guess.

You might also reconsider the length of Noah VII's year...  As the seventh planet out, it'll probably have a considerably longer year than standard (especially since its based on the shorter local day).  The martian year, for example, is about twice that of an earth year.  Jupiter's year is almost 12 times that of earth's.

Of course, this is Star Wars, and nearly anything's possible, so don't worry about it too much.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 25, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> I should relabel it "Primary Climate".  If you look at the stats for Enworld, it is an idealized Earth Standard planet.  "Temperate" would describe earth, "arctic" would describe Mars, "cryogenic" would describe Pluto, for example.
> 
> A few things that catch my eye...  your planet has a smaller diamter than standard, but a higher gravity.  Mars, for example, has a diameter of about 6800 km (as opposed to earth's 12,750 km), and it has only 40% the gravity of earth.  Now that doesn't mean that your gravity is wrong...  instead it could mean that the planet itself is exraordinarily dense.  Why that is is anybody's guess.
> 
> ...




Yeah, the "This is Star Wars!" was pretty much my thinking...it can really be anything, and I like the idea that its got 'strong' gravity even though its kind of small. 

The length of the year...hmm....maybe bump it up to around 623 days?

As for Climate...if you mean Primary Climate, then its definatly Arctic...is it annoyingly hard to inhabit this planet enough, yet?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, I'm impressed.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 1, 2003)

> *BoSS Interstellar Tourist's Guide, Volume 20.02.14.2-C*
> 
> *Appendix I:
> 
> ...





An aside:  That 'dancing planet' phenomenon can actually be seen amongst Janus and Epimetheus, two moons of Satrun that (almost) share an orbit.  The orbits are only 60 km different, and every few years one overtakes the other. They appear to alternate as leader and follower, exchanging orbits during encounters.  As one astronomy web-site says, "If Jupiter was created by a special-effects artist, Saturn was designed by a choreographer. Nowhere else do we find such an intricate set of orbital relationships among moons. There are shepherd moons, gaps in the rings created by resonances with satellites, co-orbital moons and Moons in Trojan configuration."

Cool stuff.


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2003)

All this is great, but how do the players do this? Where do the character blocks go? Where do we post our entrances into the system?

Or boiled down more succinctly, are we there yet?


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 1, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> All this is great, but how do the players do this? Where do the character blocks go? Where do we post our entrances into the system?
> 
> Or boiled down more succinctly, are we there yet?




Not quite yet, I'd suspect...  But soon.  I've got lots of time to work on this this week.


----------



## garyh (Oct 1, 2003)

BTW - I got myself a copy of the Revised book a couple weeks ago.  [hint]I can't wait to use it.[/hint]


----------



## dpdx (Oct 1, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Not quite yet, I'd suspect...  But soon.  I've got lots of time to work on this this week.



That's great. Now go get your Wookiee out of my bladegrass.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 1, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> That's great. Now go get your Wookiee out of my bladegrass.




It's not *my* Wookiee...  But that's another thread entirely.

Here's some more...



> *BoSS Interstellar Tourist's Guide, Volume 20.02.14.2-C*
> 
> *Appendix III:
> 
> ...


----------

